# Leather advice please



## scooby-bloo (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi guys

I have just bought myself a lovely White TTRS but it has a nasty scuff on the front seat base, must have been done by the previous owners studs on jeans at a guess. I've read pages upon pages about leather dyes, leather repair kits, leather care and leather conditioning. 
I've already bought the Gliptone cleaner & conditioner but I'm I'm a tad concerned with the dyes as the seats on the TTRS are matt finish not shiny, do any of you have any experience with leather repair/restore.. 
Its not at all ripped, just scuffed badly but I don't want a shiny patch on a matt seat..

Thanks
Julie


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi, I've repainted a full interior on a BMW using Scuffmaster dye. 
Before


During


After


Get some photos up of the damage.


----------



## Colton991 (Jan 19, 2016)

scooby-bloo said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have just bought myself a lovely White TTRS but it has a nasty scuff on the front seat base, must have been done by the previous owners studs on jeans at a guess. I've read pages upon pages about leather dyes, leather repair kits, leather care and leather conditioning.
> I've already bought the Gliptone cleaner & conditioner but I'm I'm a tad concerned with the dyes as the seats on the TTRS are matt finish not shiny, do any of you have any experience with leather repair/restore..
> ...


Hi Scoob,

Gliptone have a Matt finisher cream to add to the dye as well, only a few quid might be worth it.

Colton


----------



## scooby-bloo (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi guys, sorry for the delayed reply.. 
Oh that's brilliant news & it sounds quite easy to do, thanks for that, yours look fantastic.

I've ordered the dye and matte finisher so I will get onto that next weekend, I only picked the car up today so didn't want to order anything in case It didn't come off and to be honest it doesn't look quite as bad as I remembered. It still needs attention but its not horrendous. I'll take a pic shortly & show you.

But............. I love the car, its totally amazing, I'm in love all over again!

I have bought a lorry load of polish though, I went for Poorboys Diamond White and the caranuba wax so thats the next two days taken car of..


----------



## scooby-bloo (Jun 14, 2010)

Okies, here's the pic of the front seat









But look at the car, I'm so pleased, I'm still beaming !


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

My experience with scuffmaster dye is that every time I apply with by hand, using makeup applicators etc it always ends up shiny. I have also tried the Matt additive they offer but no difference.

I ended up using a air brush spray gun and the finish is perfect and Matt in appearance


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

The leather would also need flattish off (sanding down) to level it out before cleaning and coating otherwise you'll still see traces of the scuffs.
Could always get a mobile pro in to do it, wouldn't cost that much and save all the fannying around.


----------

